# Digitrax UR92 HELP



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

Trying to install UR92 to Loconet. Everytime I try to insert the Loconet cable from the Command Station or PR3 to the UR92, the trains shut down. The track voltage drops to zero. The DCS100 peeps 4 times. The UR92 green LED heartbeat blinks as normal. The DT402D throttle is functioning normally. I am able to throw turnouts. Tested and tried many different cables thinking the wires were reversed. All wires check out. The problem occurs whether the UR92 is plugged into its power supply (PS14) or not. Again, the problem begins as soon as I insert the Loconet cable to the back of the UR92. As soon as I remove the cable, voltage to the tracks is restored and the trains function normally. I have reset the UR92 to factory settings many times. Please help...I'm stumped.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you might have a bad UR92.
If you can look into the Loconet socket on the back, do you see anything that might be shorting the pins? Possibly a bent pin?
Look at the board itself. Is there anything that shouldn't be there, i.e. packing material that is shorting out the printed circuit board?


----------



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

*Thanks Ken*

Thanks Ken.....You fixed the problem, just not in the way you think. I took your suggestion and checked the sockets in the rear of the UR92. In order to do so, I had to unscrew the UR92 from the METAL layout frame I had it attached to. Checked the rear sockets and they were clear from any metal obstruction. With the power on, I went to reattached the UR92 to the METAL frame and....ZAP....sparks everywhere. The UR92 was shorting out on the metal layout frame. Everything is working perfectly now. So....big thanks for help solving this mystery. Zoot.


----------

